# eastfork muskie stalking article



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

http://southwesternohiofishing.wordpress.com/2012/09/29/east-fork-musky-stocking-2012/

:stocking:

I wonder how much mortality they had. I may get out pre spawn next year. How long does it generally take for a new fishery to take off? I know stocked muskies grow faster than natural ones. When did CC start getting stocked?


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

There is no difference in the growth rate of stocked versus naturally occuring muskies. Tiger muskies have a faster growth rate than pure strain muskies, however.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

First stocking in the Fall of '08. Takes approximately 3 years to grow a 3' fish in OH.

Anybody seeing 40's?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I know at cc the soma guys try to protect the stocking by scaring away the birds. Anyone know if anyone does the same at eastfork. I have heard the birds can be a major problem. I have heard stories of a couple 40's out of there but I haven't seen any pics. I don't know how many people fish it for musky though. Should of kept them at cowan but that is a whole different topic.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I was not aware that the state stocked any muskies into any waters other than their designated muskie lakes. Typically, we don't have enough fish to meet the quota of one fish per acre, but this year the fish did really well and there were extras. Anytime the state has extras they put them into Pymatuning. The article link seems sketchy, not sure how reliable that is? 

The lakes I know FOR SURE on the stocking program are Leesville, Clear Fork, Salt Fork, West Branch, Alum Creek, Piedmont, Caesar Creek, Milton and Pymatuning (with extras).


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

East Fork was added to the musky program when Cowan Lake was dropped.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I wonder too.

I would bet I could learn more by fishing the lake rather than inquiring here. 

You know how us musky guys are with our favorite fishing locations.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

cincinnati said:


> East Fork was added to the musky program when Cowan Lake was dropped.


Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

There are a abundance of shad at East fork. There is enough food for them to thrive, the issue is it is not normal muskie habitat. There are no weeds, the only ambush points are the extremely sharp breaks. There is not alot of timber either. It will be a trolling lake since the muskies will be stacked up in open water along with the hybrids going after the schools of shad.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

cincinnati said:


> First stocking in the Fall of '08. Takes approximately 3 years to grow a 3' fish in OH.
> 
> Anybody seeing 40's?


It takes a muskie 12-15 years to hit 50". I am going to wait for pre-spawn since the majority of fish in the lake are juveniles and they bite often in early spring. When the water hits 45 degrees next spring I guarantee they will be hitting rattle traps just like they do in KY.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> It takes a muskie 12-15 years to hit 50". I am going to wait for pre-spawn since the majority of fish in the lake are juveniles and they bite often in early spring. When the water hits 45 degrees next spring I guarantee they will be hitting rattle traps just like they do in KY.


That's when you can really tell if there's a good population. Getting 3 or 4 smaller males in the spring is not uncommon on good lakes. We often troll the 6-8' FOW range over flats and do really well in spring. The Neuman "Lil Richard" accounted for a ton of springtime fish for us. So did Boss Shads.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

MuskieJim said:


> That's when you can really tell if there's a good population. Getting 3 or 4 smaller males in the spring is not uncommon on good lakes. We often troll the 6-8' FOW range over flats and do really well in spring. The Neuman "Lil Richard" accounted for a ton of springtime fish for us. So did Boss Shads.


At cave run they hit tuff shad, rattletraps, lil ernies, stalkers trolled on sandy flats. It is not uncommon to troll up 5-10 fish in the spring there.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

MuskieJim said:


> I was not aware that the state stocked any muskies into any waters other than their designated muskie lakes. Typically, we don't have enough fish to meet the quota of one fish per acre, but this year the fish did really well and there were extras. Anytime the state has extras they put them into Pymatuning. The article link seems sketchy, not sure how reliable that is?
> 
> The lakes I know FOR SURE on the stocking program are Leesville, Clear Fork, Salt Fork, West Branch, Alum Creek, Piedmont, Caesar Creek, Milton and Pymatuning (with extras).


Is pynatuning in oh?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

We hit EF not long ago. No Muskie, but really loved what it looked like. I thought there was actually quite a bit of timber. Boy some of those coves look nice! Legend Killer you are right about the number of shad..... wow!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> Is pynatuning in oh?


Pyma is on the OH & Pennsylvania border and in both states. I believe it has a 25 hp limit. If I remember right. Great musky lake either way. Big lake too, I think it's over 15,000 acres can't recall for sure, just know it's a big lake.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah Pymatuning is huge, it's 20 HP limit, which is messed up for a lake of that size. It is dangerous in windy conditions because it is so shallow. Most of the lake averages 6-10 feet and kicks up like crazy in windy weather. It has some wicked potential though. Just google "Pymatuning Muskie" for images and there's a lot of nice fish out of there.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

It's a big lake, nearly the size of Grand Lake but close to 80% of the lake is in Pennsylvania. It's a great place to go, we camped and fished there many times when I was a kid. Supposed to be a good walleye lake, but all I can remember catching was bass and crappie.

From the Ohio DNR website:

5 boat-launch ramps are situated around this 14,000 acre lake providing convenient access
360 docks are available for seasonal rental
20 horsepower motor limit is in effect


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I would think EF would be a great lake for musky. It has tons of stumps and standing trees in the creeks arms and coves. It also has plenty of drop offs and humps in the main lake. Plenty of deep water and plenty of shallow water. That place can be flat loaded with shad at times. I think it will be an excellent lake for musky in a couple of years.


----------

